# Roland vs Graphtec vs Mimaki



## dlesmana (May 12, 2010)

I really need to buy new cutting plotter 24" wide, after I shortlist them come with:
Roland GX24
Graphtec CE5000-60
Mimaki 60SR

All come with an optical device to sync with crop mark. Which one the best? Pros n cons?

I need to cut cardboard too, since I work in printing business too, we need to make a mock-up for our clients like packaging, invitation, ect. For the mass production after they approve our mockup we'll use die cutting.

Thanks!


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the Graphtec and I love it although it is my first one. Never any problems and cuts very fine detail. You having to cut cardboard could be an issue with any of these cutters. Not sure if any would have the downforce to cut the board. Would your samples for your customers be the final thickness or just a mockup? Others on here will have better answers.


----------



## dlesmana (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the respond. I usually give them almost the same thickness, it maybe about 200gr - 310gr. Anyone has done it before? 

Thanks!


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

I hear a lot of positives about Graphtec for its price. Heard the drivers are a bit of a PITA to configure, but once you get it up and going it sounds like a great machine, and believe it's roughly half the cost of the Roland GX24 last time I did some price comparisons. Unsure about Mimaki's cutters, both Roland and Mimaki seem to be pretty solid in the sign printing business though, so I would assume they make a decent cutter as well. I'd go with the Graphtec if I was looking for cut only capabilities unless I could find a Roland at or near the same price. 


I wouldn't trust any vinyl cutter to cut cardboard, mainly because of its thickness, and also it's not a material designed to be fed through for plotting. Keep in mind that these cutters work via motors that pull material in and push it out while the blade moves along the X axis. As soon as you cut completely through, you've jammed the machine and you're done. The only reason vinyl cuts on it, is because you cut the vinyl but you don't cut through the backing, if that backing wasn't there, everything would jam in a heartbeat. 

If you're looking at producing something such as a cardboard t-shirt cutout, your best bet would be to go to a CNC shop and have them cut a template for you out of like 1/4" acrylic or something similar and rigid, then lay it overtop your cardboard, clamp it down and go to town with a box cutter/utility knife. Simple shapes can probably be done with a ruler, or making your own template. Round things with paint cans, etc make handy templates in a pinch.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

dlesmana said:


> I really need to buy new cutting plotter 24" wide, after I shortlist them come with:
> Roland GX24
> Graphtec CE5000-60
> Mimaki 60SR
> ...


Roland GX24 -$1795
Graphtec CE5000-60 - $1495
Mimaki 60SR - Not able to find a good price on this one.

All three are good machines, but we like the Roland GX-24 better for its ease of setup and use, as well as the Cut Studio software that comes with it.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Graphtec is a little less and it comes with the stand which you pay extra for with the Roland. I didn't have any problems installing the driver and I like the program but it's my first cutter so nothing to compare with. Cuts great for me in MHO.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Problems with the drivers? I've never heard of that problem with the Graphtec. I have a Graphtec cutter and a Roland printer/cutter and I believe the Graphtec cuts better than the Roland.

Graphtec has a plugin for Corel Draw and Illy that works flawlessly.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice to know I'm not alone. Thanks for the input David.


----------



## dlesmana (May 12, 2010)

Thanks all for the good responds! It's help me a lot..

I use Mac OS with Illustrator to operate the machine, witch one better for you guys who use it OS and Adobe? 

Thanks!


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Any of them will work great for you. Just pick one and you'll be happy.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

theflowerboxx said:


> Problems with the drivers? I've never heard of that problem with the Graphtec. I have a Graphtec cutter and a Roland printer/cutter and I believe the Graphtec cuts better than the Roland.
> 
> Graphtec has a plugin for Corel Draw and Illy that works flawlessly.


We didn't have any issues installing and setting up the drivers for the Graphtec either.


----------



## 2 Piece (Mar 29, 2010)

If you want to add another Great plotter to the list try a Summa. Cost more, but its a Rolls Royce of plotters. Best tech support in the business.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

2 Piece said:


> If you want to add another Great plotter to the list try a Summa. Cost more, but its a Rolls Royce of plotters. Best tech support in the business.


 Dunno about their tech support, but I can tell you I had a problem when I first got my Graphtec (user error) and Graphtec's tech dept called me back twice the same day(first time I wasn't at the shop to answer the phone) and when I talked to them they stayed on the phone until my problem was fixed.

Yes I have heard great things about Summa but I can say I am more than happy with my Graphtec and Roland.


----------



## dlesmana (May 12, 2010)

Thanks guys for the good respond! For more information I live in Indonesia, so I think it'll be hard to find Summa here. That's why I just can find that 3 brands. Have somebody tried the Mimaki? The salesman here (Indonesia) claim there products can cut cardboard easily, because there technology. Is it true? 

Cost of these three in Indonesia,
Mimaki $ 1.648... Free: 20m of vinyl stickers
Graphtec $ 1.833... Free: 5 pcs original blade
Roland $ 2.111.... Nothing else, just the machine!
All without stand. The stand it self will cost me $277....
What do you think guys?

Thanks!


----------



## v8supersurf (Aug 14, 2006)

dlesmana said:


> Have somebody tried the Mimaki? The salesman here (Indonesia) claim there products can cut cardboard easily, because there technology. Is it true?


No can't say I know anybody with a Mimaki and have not used myself.
If the salesman believes this then get some cardboard the thickness you require, take it in and get him to cut a dozen pieces.
If the machine is still working after that, then you know it will be a good buy.
But more than likely, I think he will not want to do it and he will say you just buy it will be OK. If this happens do not buy.
I do not know of any cutter that will do cardboard except the Graphtec flatbed I saw at SGIA a few years back, and even then it was only cutting 150 gsm.
Maybe a laser cutter may do what you want??

Lot more than $1800 though!!

Good luck in your search!


----------



## calynd (Jul 21, 2009)

We don't use any of the above plotters but we do have a Mimaki flatbed cutting table (but as said a bit more expensive than the prices you are quoting)

We were told to be able to cut cardboard the plotter needs to have a reciprocal head / cutter - not sure if these are on all plotters?


----------

